# Conflicting test results?



## Raelene (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok so here is what I do have;

Free T3 7.4 Ref: 3.5-6.5
Free T3. 17.9. Ref: 10.0-25.0
TSH. 0.79. Ref: 0.20-6.00

My T3 is high my Tsh is on low end of normal. Previous Tsh was 0.59
Was told ultrasound showed swelling. 
Uptake scan showed a normal result. Doctor said that just could mean the entire thyroid is angry? But again normal TSH result means no action!

My last TPO was 128. I'm told hashimotos but I have never EVER gone hypo. I feel hyper all the time. And have most hyper symptoms?

Am on beta blockers as resting heart rate is approx 100 and climbs to 196 during my sleep at times. 
Any input??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Raelene said:


> Ok so here is what I do have;
> 
> Free T3 7.4 Ref: 3.5-6.5
> Free T3. 17.9. Ref: 10.0-25.0
> ...


You appear hyperthyroid to me. Wonder what is meant by normal results on the RAIU? Can you get a printout?

One way to find out is by having these tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## Raelene (Aug 31, 2013)

Andros said:


> You appear hyperthyroid to me. Wonder what is meant by normal results on the RAIU? Can you get a printout?
> 
> One way to find out is by having these tests.
> 
> ...


I agree! For some reason my internest doesn't? I asked for all my results a while ago, but they only sent me some. Not the RAIU one. I'm not sure if they tested TSI but I will definitely look into it. I'm thinking I am possibly both hashimotos and Graves?


----------



## Raelene (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you Andros for seeing what I'm seeing. I'm starting to think I'm crazy because my doctor says there's nothing she can do for me? Living like this is scary as hell!


----------

